# Sanctum 3D



## Youkai (Dec 19, 2011)

Well yeah might post it in a Block but I think it fits here at least the same if not even better.

yeah so I just watched Sanctum 3D and I have to say even thaught I really don't like the setting its an AWESOME movie !
even thaught its just a "movie" its still great seeing how all the different characters react in the situation they are in.

I'll give a little description, for something better visit imdb or another review site (my english is not as good as I could write some great review anyways)






So yeah the Story begins at the Esa-ala caves in Papua New Guinea (wiki says in real its "Cave of Swallows" located in Mexico) with a team of people who want to discover the unknown caves.
after a faithful accident where one of the team died and many blaming the expedition leader a storm comes up and floods the caves leaving them no choice but to depend on the one they are blaming ....
now a group of people are trying to escape the Cave trough a just recently found and still unknown part of the cave they hope not to be flooded already.
A hard journey begins with many obstacles not only physical but psychical as well !
What would you do with neither enough food nor water air and whatever you could think off stuck in a thin and dark cave!



Even thaught this only got 5 out of 10 stars from IMDB I have to say this is one of the better movies i have watched recently and it is really no wonder this movie was at least Nominated for the best effects award !
I would really suggest anyone watching this, like i said i really really do not like settings like this cuz it makes me feel awkward (dieing underwater without air is my worst nightmare) but that movie was worth it ^^


----------

